# SSB 4 Characters



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

So, it's just officially been announced, Super Smash Bros. will be made for both 3DS AND Wii U. Considering Nintendo like to add new characters every time who do you think / want to be added to the list? Or perhaps there's someone you want removed? (Don't start raging about overpowered characters now though).
And also please don't go listing 643 Pokemon....


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

Possibly Megaman or more Sonic characters


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

MegaMan.exe


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## granville (Jun 7, 2011)

Characters that haven't appeared yet-
- Megaman (might be cool to have a few different incarnations like original, X, and EXE)
- Sora (Kingdom Hearts, thought of Final Fantasy but not sure if they'd be able to choose one)
- Rosalina (Mario)


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

Felix and Isaac from Golden Sun (both playable)


			
				Ikki said:
			
		

> MegaMan.exe
> Haters gonna hate.


Why?!?! jack in megaman execute!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2011)

moar furriez

Iwata?


----------



## granville (Jun 7, 2011)

How could i forget Golden Sun?! It's like the stupidest thing i've never done...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 7, 2011)

Megaman, classic only please.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> moar furriez
> 
> Iwata?


I gonna go ahead and agree with this.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I can see some more Nintendo franchises, but the majority could just be big surprises, like Snake and Sonic were.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 7, 2011)

Miis! With some sort of customisation, so you can modify their moves and appearance.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

The could probably bring characters back form melee.

um... idk what could they bring in? 

It possible they may have Monkey Ball in there somehow.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> How could i forget Golden Sun?! It's like the stupidest thing i've never done...


when I saw your post I though the same lol


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Neku, please.

Also, Phoenix Wright, but the miracle never happen.

Oh, and Classic Megaman.

And Little Mac.  Star Uppercut Final Smash.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Shadow or Silver. That would make things interesting.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like to have Reggie just to beat the hell out of him...


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2011)

- Zoroark
- Captain Rainbow
- Ridley
- Wart
- Tingle


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jun 7, 2011)

Gatts (Gattsu, Guts) From berserk (Manga)

I had more but if i had only Gatts and the dragonSlayer then im set


----------



## x17th (Jun 7, 2011)

Uhh

Paper Mario?
Another Fire Emblem Character (I don't really care who it is).
Well Bomberman if anyone remembers him.


----------



## tenentenen (Jun 7, 2011)

My Ideas:

*Neku/Shiki Team*: You control both, at the same time, just like in TWEWY, and can perform combos if you are in sync, use different pins, etc.
*Professor Layton and/or Luke*: You would fight regular, but also have some sort of stempunk flyer for 3rd jump, or steampunk gun for ranged attacks,     
also...puzzling foes for an attack!
*Phoenix Wright*: Classic fighting, but with evidence to throw, and Magatama Powers for magic attacks.
S*ora Donald and Goofy*: Controlled simmilar to how pokemon Trainer is, they each have their trademark attacks.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2011)

Liv2MsTrb8T said:
			
		

> Gatts (Gattsu, Guts) From berserk (Manga)
> 
> I had more but if i had only Gatts and the dragonSlayer then im set


Now, while I can see Snake since his attacks rarely kill outright and are clean, they're going to have a hell of a time censoring Guts.

I mean.

It's Guts.

He passes gas and three demons explode, covering an area three blocks wide with intestines and random assorted breasts.


----------



## Raika (Jun 7, 2011)

-Isaac (Golden Sun)
-Neku/Shiki/Joshua/Beat (The World Ends With You)
-Sora/Riku/Roxas/Squall Leonhart (Kingdom Hearts)
-Godot and his deadly mug of coffee (Phoenix Wright)
-Shadow the Hedgehog/Knuckles the Echidna (Sonic)
-Megaman (Duh)
-Zack Fair (FFVII Crisis Core)
-Blaziken (Pokemon)
-Klonoa (Klonoa)
-Altair (Assassin's Creed)
-Dante (Devil May Cry)
-Creeper (Minecraft)
-Meat Boy (Super Meat Boy)

Just posting some random things that came to mind. *shrugs*


----------



## Ikki (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone from the TWEWY crew would do great too. I can't quite picture the 2D to 3D transition though.


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Someone from the TWEWY crew would do great too. I can't quite picture the 2D to 3D transition though.


I could kind of. Tetsuya Nomura designed the characters, he also did the designs for Kingdom Hearts. TWEWY looks similar to KH Chain of Memories on GBA. I say just do Neku in KH2-style or something. Perhaps add a cel shaded look or something.


----------



## mrpinkeye (Jun 8, 2011)

goku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the dude from mad world


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe Toad or a Koopa Troopa?
(I also nominate Wart for assist trophy)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 8, 2011)

-Ende (Pandoras Tower)
-Knuckles (Sonic)
-Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes)
-Amaterasu (Okami)
-Haken Browning (Super Robot Taisen OG: Endless Frontier)
-Ellie & Chomp (Monster Tale)
-Princess Daisy (Just for the hell of it!)


----------



## Ikki (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh.

Geno, from Super Mario RPG.

That'd be awesome.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 8, 2011)

- MissingNo. (Pokemon)
- boo (Mario series)
- Chibi-Robo (Chibi-Robo)
- Isaac (Golden Sun)
- Starfy (The Legendary Starfy)
- Professor Layton (Professor Layton)
- Doshin (Doshin the Giant)


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, oh.
> 
> Geno, from Super Mario RPG.
> 
> ...


I can see these two happening (first a higher possibility).  Maybe it'll be a specific boo, such as the one from Paper Mario.

I tells 'ya I've seen more porn of her than I thought existed...


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jun 8, 2011)

Assuming they don't get the permission of SquareEnix, I'd like to see Shadow from sonic on there. If meta knight isn't there i'll be depressed for quite a long time. And no. I'm not one of those annoying tornado spammers.


----------



## thumper1023 (Jun 8, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> -Ende (Pandoras Tower)
> -Knuckles (Sonic)
> -Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes)
> -Amaterasu (Okami)
> ...


I doubt daisy 'cause peach's alternate is pretty much her, same dress, earrings, etc. just with peach's face and hairstyle sidenote: "Hi, I'm Daisy!" (also, in Luigi's Mansion 2, he should be rescuing daisy, lol)


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 8, 2011)

-Any sonic character would do.
-Amaterasu
-Someone from Square Enix (Would love Sora or Neku to be in it.)
-Cloud or Sephiroth(Just for kicks)


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 8, 2011)

all metaknight. No other characters. THAT would be fun


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2011)

Dr.Mario and real Mario. (not butchered, lame ass Brawl mario)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 8, 2011)

-Amaterasu
-Chibiterasu
-Toad
-A Nintendog
-Mewtwo
-The third Mario bro.
-Geno
-Goombario
-Shadow Queen from Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door (Instead of Master Hand?)
-Starfy
-Vaati
-Crystal Chronicles Lilty
-Crystal Chronicles Yuke
-Ellie / Chomp
-Barbara the Bat
-Your Mii
-Chain Chomp
-Dayman, fighter of the Nightman
-An enemy from Yoshi's Story
-One of the characters from Seiken Densetsu 3
-Roddick/Ratix Farrence
-Will/Freedan/Shadow
-The boy from Secret of Mana


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> -One of the characters from Seiken Densetsu 3
> -Will/Freedan/Shadow
> -The boy from Secret of Mana


Never happening.

BUT I WILL DREAM.

I liked Ark from Terranigma better than Will.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jun 8, 2011)

The third parties this time need to include Atlus and Capcom. It'd be awesome to play as Raidou or another SMT character, as well as Megaman, the SF cast, etc from Capcom.

Edit: Pfft, what was I thinking? It would have to be a Nintendo SMT character. So one of the original Megatens or Shin Megatens. Also, DemiKids maybe.


----------



## NoOneDies (Jun 8, 2011)

Travis Touchdown! Maybe Henry as well


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 8, 2011)

simon belmont from castlevania would be cool!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know.....

But Will would be more powerful, seeing as he actually has three forms. Ark, welll..... I wouldn't be able to say anything about him, technically. I'm still on the second dungeon/tower. The story hasn't done much.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 8, 2011)

I want Mr Resetti


----------



## Fluttercry (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate that non-Nintendo characters were even in Brawl. Especially Sonic whose a pathetic mascott of yester-decade.

Don't get me wrong, I love Sonic on GBA and DS, I love Metal Gear Solid and MegaMan. But I'd much rather see more Nintendo characters before non-nintendos are even rumored.

I want some Golden Sun characters, I want a Wolf Link+Midna combo character. Toon Zelda.
I want Trixie Kong, I want M&L3's Dark Bowser, I want princess Rosalina.
I want Nintendo throwback characters like Crazy Tracy.
It wouldn't hurt to have Majora's mask link changing from Goron-deku-zora like Pokemon trainer used bulba-charma-squirtle.
I want K.K. Slider in there. I want Lil Mac and Mike Tyson.

Maybe then they can start adding non-nintendos. Nintendo is on good terms with SE, so I'd like FF13's Lightning


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Fluttercry said:
			
		

> I hate that non-Nintendo characters were even in Brawl. Especially Sonic whose a pathetic mascott of yester-decade.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Sonic on GBA and DS, I love Metal Gear Solid and MegaMan. But I'd much rather see more Nintendo characters before non-nintendos are even rumored.
> 
> ...


With SE you say? Then Vivi from FF9 fits perfectly into SSB4


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 8, 2011)

Retain Ness, Lucas and Mr. G&W

Also, FLINT.

HE'S TOO GOOD NOT TO BE IN.

JEFF TOO.

AND NINTEN.

ASKDOASNMFIEMNY


----------



## Langin (Jun 8, 2011)

Think realistic. NINTENDO GAME IS NOT CAPCOM OR SQUARE ENIX GAME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know the maker of MGS begged for Snake in Melee.

my bet goes to a new Pokémon trainer with gen 5 Pokémon

Also my bet goes to a new tLo Zelda character, a new Fire Emblem guy and and and and Waluigi has a high chance. It was as assist trophy in the last smash. Also the guy from Golden Sun may get his chance now.

TLOZ = wolf-link with midna
Fire Emblem would mean the comeback of Roy or the intro of a new character from a new 3DS game or whatever.
Also

Toon-Zelda
mewtwo
Others samples found but not finished


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just a matter of seeing which classic Nintendo franchises aren't represented yet. One of the Belmonts has to be included, I think. Whip for standard attacks, sub weapons like holy water and throwing knives for Smash attacks, and Grand Cross for the Final Smash. How this hasn't happened yet is beyond me.

Personally I'd like to see Tingle in the game so I can spend fourteen straight hours wailing on him with a hammer for how bad he ripped me off on maps over the years.

I want to see Jelly Boy included as well. Why did this guy not get more attention? The SNES game is a classic. He can use his belly punch as a standard attack, he could turn into a hammer, pogo stick an bouncy ball as his Smash attacks, and his Final Smash would be turning into a helicopter. And then when people realise how cool he is he gets a new game on the 3DS, with a save system this time instead of passwords so long you need two pens to write them down.


----------



## choconado (Jun 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How this hasn't happened yet is beyond me.


Mostly because Castlevania is no more a Nintendo property than Mega Man.

As Dark Langin said, don't get your hopes up for 3rd party characters.  Snake was brought in as a personal favor to Hideo Kojima, and Sonic's inclusion just falls in line with Sega's recent tendency to try to ingratiate themselves to Nintendo, practically trying to be a 2nd party developer for fan service.  (Remember, the idea of Sonic vs. Mario has existed for more than 20 years now...) So that means probably no Squeenix stuff, no Capcom stuff, DEFINITELY no Manga characters, etc.
There have been some pretty fun ideas though, like Little Mac, and more Paper Mario/RPG characters.  And I really like the idea of Ridley thrown in.  They'd have to reduce his size a little though.  Ooh, how about Birdo?  Maybe that's just me...


----------



## Dangy (Jun 8, 2011)

Alucard from Castlevania, please. I will main him no matter what tier he is.

Also, Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 8, 2011)

Slime from Dragon quest

King slime in Final Smash mode
when Final Smash is use turn in to a Liquid  slime


----------



## Langin (Jun 8, 2011)

choconado said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birdo, nah I don't think it fits in Smash. Birdo has good capabilities, BUT its something similar to Yoshi I believe(except that Yoshi uses his tongue etc.)

I've been fellowing Smash for a while. INCLUDING homebrew projects. Those homebrew projects learned me to think realistic.

Ridley if it reduced it would not be Ridley anymore.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Megaman(megaman)
Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes)
Tails (sonic)
Your Mii
simon belmont (castlevania)
Tingle (legend of zelda)
and that new villain of zelda skyward sword


----------



## rock7 (Jun 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ridley if it reduced it would not be Ridley anymore.



Ridley may appear in a stage


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think Capcom will be lending any of their characters out. They already use them in their own fighters (in both main series and crossover games). Unless they do a vs. Capcom or x Capcom game, they won't be on board.

Suda said he wanted Travis as a character in Super Smash Bros. but it probably won't happen. He's going multiplatform now and he's a little too "rowdy" for the cartoony roster (I know Snake is also a bit more "mature" than most but he's a bit silly and not nearly as foul-mouthed and inappropriate as Travis).

I can't really think of anybody outside of maybe Fawful but I don't really care for Fawful.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't think Capcom will be lending any of their characters out. They already use them in their own fighters (in both main series and crossover games). Unless they do a vs. Capcom or x Capcom game, they won't be on board.





maybe one day Nintendo vs Capcom is released ....

(dreaming does not hurt)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

rock7 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I even doubt that. Who wants to see Dante duke it out with Mario? I don't. I want to see him fight against Deadpool some more. Hell, even do Dissidia x Capcom.

Side note, if that happens, you guys fucking owe me.


----------



## Alato (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with having Flint, Jeff and Ninten.
Or at least Flint. Or Jeff.
Phoenix Wright, won't happen but he's still too cool.
Little Mac
Balloon Fighter or Balloon Kid (Alice)
Pauline
Dixie Kong
Isaac
Bonk
Simon Belmont
Megaman
Bomberman
Geno
Boy and his Blob
Protagonist of Cave Story
Travis Touchdown

And Pacman should make an appearance as an assist trophy or something.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 8, 2011)

i want bowser jr


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyone.

At least through DLC.


----------



## Midna (Jun 8, 2011)

GENOGENOGENOGENOGENOGENOGENO!!!!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 8, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Everyone.
> 
> At least through DLC.



No! I don't want to pay more.... they'll lure me in saying limited time only then release about 100 extra characters, all at "Just £1 each".


----------



## Fyrus (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a little surprised no one said Saki Anamiya ... or maybe Isa.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> GENOGENOGENOGENOGENOGENOGENO!!!!


Well he certainly has enough moves!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

How 'bout Laharl and some other Disgaea characters?


----------



## Firoy (Jun 8, 2011)

hmm probably miis, that could be great


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's owned by Square Enix. He was pretty cool though, I liked him.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Phoenix Wright
Travis Touchdown
Isaac (Golden sun)
Neku (TWEWY)
Megaman
Shadow
Miis
Professor Layton
Geno
Boo
SMT devil survivor Main character


----------



## AndreasSE (Jun 9, 2011)

MegaMan.EXE (MegaMan Battle Network)
Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic)
Õkami Amateratsu (Õkami)
Maxwell (ScribbleNauts)
Mii
Also, it would be great if you could use alternative forms in addition to colors (eg. Toon characters, Dr. Mario, MegaMan.EXE/SF/Classic/X, etc…).


----------



## overlord00 (Jun 9, 2011)

more GENO love here. reddit knows what it wants.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 9, 2011)

Megaman Phoenix wright layton and luke dialga palkia and victini


----------



## choconado (Jun 9, 2011)

Miis seem a definite possibility, though the move sets leave me wondering...

And Bowser Jr. seems like almost a sure bet imho.

The longshot bet goes for Geno.  It'd be tricky due to Squeenix's involvement, but I bet if there's a fan demand actually telling Nintendo that's what they want might have some effect.

And sorry fanboys, but Megaman is just not happening.  Give it a rest.


----------



## JasonYuuu (Jun 9, 2011)

It'd be cool if they had Endou from Inazuma Eleven in it. 
He'd be using all his hissatsu moves to attack


----------



## Langin (Jun 9, 2011)

Geno would make it as Assist Trophy nothing more. I do not see many people aside from Mario RPG hardcore fans playing with him.

@ the Dreamlord Megaman is from Capcom Phoenix wright from Capcom

layton and luke how would they do attacks? I see them as assist trophy 

dialga palkia WAY to big. A level is good enough. Pokéball would be kay.

victini NO absolutely NO, it's a Pokémon, I think Zoroark is playable. Victini comes out of a Pokéball!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 9, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Geno would make it as Assist Trophy nothing more. I do not see many people aside from Mario RPG hardcore fans playing with him.


Hey, Ness was in from the start...


----------



## felixsrg (Jun 9, 2011)

I would love to see Isaac and maybe Felix or Matthew from Golden Sun in SSB4, that would be possible since Isaac is an Assist Trophy in Brawl.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jun 9, 2011)

-Young Link (Majora's Mask w/ 3 Masks (Deku, Zora, Goron)

-Sora (KH:3D is on 3DS, what more publicity do you need?!)

-Travis Touchdown (Strawberry on the Shortcake for Final Smash FTW!)

-Professor Layton (The Prof can Fence, nuff said)

-Chrono (Luminaire, for FS)

-Neku Sakuraba (Team up with Shiki for Final Smash that uses both TV and Wii U Controller Screen)

-Roy (Return)

-Mewtwo (Return)

-Banjo & Kazooie (Rare is screwing up recently, I mean Kinect Sports Season 2?! Lets bring these two in the game to re-instill some hope)

-Llyod Irving (Black Sheep)

-Phoenix Wright (I wanted to have him as a character, but he cant fight, Lets just make him an assist Trophy)


----------



## Langin (Jun 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm thats right. Still Ness is owned by Nintendo, Geno by Square.

Ness was in from start. Assist trophy's did not exist! Now they do. Look what they did to the guy from Golden Sun, Isaac(Am I right?)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Felix and Isaac from Golden Sun (both playable)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? Lan can stand in the back along with the pokemon trainer. Infact, they can fight each other while the real characters brawl.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I hope Ness stays in, I use him most.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 10, 2011)

*Simon Belmont*


----------



## Fel (Jun 10, 2011)

When I saw the new trailer I thought - wow, I want characters from Golden Sun! Definitively again Isaac plus more, maybe even from the new sequel (but I would prefer the GS GBA characters).

And from the other posts I've seen here I'd love to have as well:

Sora and Riku from KH (plus maybe some other people)
Castlevania characters (don't really care who exactly it is)
Neku from TWEWY 
Megaman


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 11, 2011)

Issac and Mia (Golden Sun), possibly Jenna

Ampharos/Denryu (Pokemon), Screw Pikachu,  it's cuteness factor was long gone when G/S/C were out.


----------



## lukecop80 (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke and Layton
A Nintendog (not just an assist trophy)

and Kyle Hyde


----------

